# Time Warner Cable Oct. 8, 2013 upcoming channel lineup change



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

Time Warner in Albany, NY has announced they will be changing their channel lineup on October 8, 2013.

For example, my TiVo Season Pass to Showtime's _Homeland_ on channel 1885 will have it's channel switched to 551.


How will this affect my season passes?
Will I need to modify anything on my TiVo units?
There are no more dedicated HD channels. How do I insure my recordings are in HD?

I'm sure there are other implications. Do I need to do anything to prepare for this change?

http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/tv/my-channels.html

From the website link above:

*Find your favorites faster.*
Channels 100 and above will be reorganized by genre. Channels 1-99 will be the same.

*Always get the best picture.*
You'll automatically receive the best quality picture possible on any channel you choose. No more searching between Standard Definition (SD) and High Definition (HD) channels.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

skaggs said:


> *Always get the best picture.*
> You'll automatically receive the best quality picture possible on any channel you choose. No more searching between Standard Definition (SD) and High Definition (HD) channels.


That part doesn't work with TiVo. Their boxes can be programed so that if you enter channel 8 it will detect that you have an HD box and redirect you to the HD version which is actually on channel 708 or whatever. But with a TiVo if you type in 8 you get the SD version that's actually assigned to channel 8. Apparently whatever technology they're using for that redirect is not CableCARD compatible.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Season passes will automatically adjust to the new lineup , but not until your TiVo receives an updated channel lineup for Albany NY. In my experience, lineup changes can take up to 7 days until they reach the TiVo. You 'll need to be vigilant until the update and potentially set manual recordings to compensate .


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9804763#post9804763


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> That part doesn't work with TiVo. Their boxes can be programed so that if you enter channel 8 it will detect that you have an HD box and redirect you to the HD version which is actually on channel 708 or whatever. But with a TiVo if you type in 8 you get the SD version that's actually assigned to channel 8. Apparently whatever technology they're using for that redirect is not CableCARD compatible.


Not always true. Some cable systems will remap to the HD version on a TiVo.

I think this is annoying, since some HD channels stretch/skew/mangle SD content on the HD version of the channel, and I want to watch the un-mangled version on the SD channel.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've seen that a few times. I wish the Zoom button worked on HD content and not just SD. Would make things like that easier to deal with. Although the aspect button on my TV does work, so I still have a way around it.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> That part doesn't work with TiVo. Their boxes can be programed so that if you enter channel 8 it will detect that you have an HD box and redirect you to the HD version which is actually on channel 708 or whatever. But with a TiVo if you type in 8 you get the SD version that's actually assigned to channel 8. Apparently whatever technology they're using for that redirect is not CableCARD compatible.


That seems to only be the case for Analog SD channels -- here in Rochester NY we are scheduled for the new system on Oct 15th, but already most SD Digital channels (above 100 and below 1000) are now showing 1080i instead of 480i on TiVo. It appears they are doing it in two phases: the first unannounced phase, send HD to HD boxes (resulting in duplicates on previously SD channels); the second on the specified date, remap to the new channel scheme, eliminating the duplicate channel numbers.


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

The lineup change happened this morning.

The way I found out was when I tuned to channel 1810, which is normally the HD version of WTEN 10 (local ABC affiliate) and instead found the Playboy-on-demand channel.

My three TiVos have not downloaded the new channel lineup, which is wreaking havoc with my season passes.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

skaggs said:


> The lineup change happened this morning.
> 
> The way I found out was when I tuned to channel 1810, which is normally the HD version of WTEN 10 (local ABC affiliate) and instead found the Playboy-on-demand channel.
> 
> My three TiVos have not downloaded the new channel lineup, which is wreaking havoc with my season passes.


I don't know that you want to do this, but there is a Digital Rebuild on Zap2it's listings. You can redo the guided setup and use that. You will have to change back however after the regular lineup is correct. It may or may not be worth it for you. Also, many of your season passes may not automatically transition anyways. The channel ID on the Zap2it listing is the SD one, not the HD one. If that ends up that way, it looks like this might be pretty messy for you and you may have to remake all your season passes.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

One way that things "might" be easier if you have the issues with the channel names changing is if you have a second Tivo. I was given an option of choosing a channel when transferring Season Passes via the website.


----------



## the block (Jan 9, 2006)

Skaggs you have to re-do guided setup and make sure you do advanced options after selecting TWC as your cable provider. After that you are presented with about 4 different lineups. Mine was Schenectady - Extended Digital Rebuild, something like that. After that it took a couple tries but I finally got my new guide. Unfortunately, NONE of the season passes fixed themselves to the new channel numbers, so I have to re-do the whole thing. I'm super excited about it.


----------



## HowHH (Mar 8, 2009)

I expected that I would have to redo my season passes. What I did not expect was that I would lose HD for the broadcast channels. 

Example: I manually changed 1810 for WTEN for the new channel as indicated by TW. Previously 1810 was received in HD. The new channel for WTEN is SD only. The supposed redirection to the HD version is not happening for TIVO. Would having a tuning adaptor fix this, or is the problem at TW's end?


----------



## the block (Jan 9, 2006)

HowHH said:


> I expected that I would have to redo my season passes. What I did not expect was that I would lose HD for the broadcast channels.
> 
> Example: I manually changed 1810 for WTEN for the new channel as indicated by TW. Previously 1810 was received in HD. The new channel for WTEN is SD only. The supposed redirection to the HD version is not happening for TIVO. Would having a tuning adaptor fix this, or is the problem at TW's end?


You have to stay out of the 1-99's on a TiVo or you will only get the SD feed. If I recall correctly, only a TWC box or DVR will automatically detect the HD version of the feed in that range. For the local networks, find them in the 1200's, you'll get them in HD. Everything else should be in the 100s-??? (I don't have the new channel numbers/categories in front of me or memorized to know how far up it goes) in HD.


----------



## HowHH (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't have the numbers in front of me either, but even the new broadcast channel numbers in the 1200's came through in SD. Are they coming through in HD for you on your Tivo?


----------



## the block (Jan 9, 2006)

HowHH said:


> I don't have the numbers in front of me either, but even the new broadcast channel numbers in the 1200's came through in SD. Are they coming through in HD for you on your Tivo?


Yeah, though I also have a tuning adapter.


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

HowHH said:


> I don't have the numbers in front of me...


http://www.timewarnercable.com/cont.../mychannels/northeast/NCL_Brochure_Albany.pdf


----------



## languid (Oct 9, 2013)

hello, I live in albany and have a tivo with cablecard and tuning adapter. my tivo has not updated it's channel lineup or program data yet, I tried to manually update the program information but it is still the same. will this happen? I rebooted the tivo and still nothing.


----------



## HowHH (Mar 8, 2009)

the block said:


> Yeah, though I also have a tuning adapter.


That may be it then. When I get home I will have to hook up the tuning adaptor and see what happens. I picked one up about a month ago when TW offered them to Tivo users for SDV channels, but did not hook it up as the rep said it would probably not change much for me.


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

languid said:


> hello, I live in albany and have a tivo with cablecard and tuning adapter. my tivo has not updated it's channel lineup or program data yet, I tried to manually update the program information but it is still the same. will this happen? I rebooted the tivo and still nothing.


"the block" previously stated to re-do guided setup (see his post above).

I haven't tried this yet, but will later this afternoon.


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

I repeated Guided Setup and the new channel lineup was successfully downloaded.

I also rebooted both the Tuning Adapter and the TiVo. It appears the shows are in HD.

However, all my Season passes are all screwed up. For example, the Season Pass Manager shows that Homeland is still scheduled to record on the old Showtime channel (1885) instead of the new Showtime channel (551).


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

Is there a way to modify the Season Pass channel without deleting it and re-creating with the correct channel?


----------



## languid (Oct 9, 2013)

skaggs said:


> "the block" previously stated to re-do guided setup (see his post above).
> 
> I haven't tried this yet, but will later this afternoon.


thank you, this fixed it, but not all of my season passes updated so i had to re-do some of them.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2004)

I repeated guided setup on my S3 and I got thru to "Getting Program Info" and it is stuck on "Preparing" for over an hour now. Should I wait or reboot?


----------



## the block (Jan 9, 2006)

skaggs said:


> Is there a way to modify the Season Pass channel without deleting it and re-creating with the correct channel?


Not that I have found. It has been a painful process so far. Even more annoying for shows that aren't in season right now and can't add season passes for. I'm afraid I'll forget to re-add them when the shows start again.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I repeated guided setup on my S3 and I got thru to "Getting Program Info" and it is stuck on "Preparing" for over an hour now. Should I wait or reboot?


Probably, at this point (although hanging like that may be a harbinger of trouble to come), but what drove you to repeat all of GS instead of just making whatever changes were necessary?


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

skaggs said:


> Is there a way to modify the Season Pass channel without deleting it and re-creating with the correct channel?


If you happen to have two Tivo's on your account, then you can use the web tool to copy them and it gives you an option to choose the channel (copy them and then copy them back...). That might work.
Even if you don't do it this way, the web is probably the quickest way to make a lot of season passes.

Also, another thing that you could try is kmttg. I haven't seen anyone try this, but you can download your season passes. They go to a text file. Then you can edit the text file to have the right channel numbers and station ID (the station ID might be hard to figure out, but if you already have one season pass on that station you can copy it.) Then upload them back to the Tivo. Again, I have never tried this, but if you have a LOT of season passes it might be worth it.


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

I started a chat session with TiVo support in order to determine the best way to get my season passes to indicate the correct (new) channel. I was told there are only two options:

Re-do guided setup in the hopes that corrects the channel numbers in my season passes
Manually delete and the re-enter each of my 40+ season passes

Here's the transcript from my chat session with TiVo support:



> Niles: Thank you for contacting TiVo! My name is Niles. So that I may better assist you, are you an existing customer?
> 
> Skaggs: Yes
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2004)

unitron said:


> Probably, at this point (although hanging like that may be a harbinger of trouble to come), but what drove you to repeat all of GS instead of just making whatever changes were necessary?


I did reboot and everything went well, though it took over an hour.

I did the GS because none of the new channels from TWC were showing up. It usually takes a day or two for my TiVo to pickup the new channels.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

FWIW, I believe the season passes *will* catch up after a redo of GS - but it takes a while (frankly, I'd give it up to 48 hours after redoing GS before deeming it a failure).


----------



## mobouser (Sep 14, 2005)

Im in the same place with TWC, so how do I rerun guided setup cant find a link and cant find it in the prompts for my Premier.


----------



## dwsnyder (Oct 3, 2007)

the block said:


> Not that I have found. It has been a painful process so far. Even more annoying for shows that aren't in season right now and can't add season passes for. I'm afraid I'll forget to re-add them when the shows start again.


You could use title wishlists with auto recording for this. Then once it starts recording set up a normal season pass.


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

mobouser said:


> Im in the same place with TWC, so how do I rerun guided setup cant find a link and cant find it in the prompts for my Premier.


Settings & Messages > Settings > Channels > Channel List > Enter


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

mobouser said:


> Im in the same place with TWC, so how do I rerun guided setup cant find a link and cant find it in the prompts for my Premier.


Settings/Help/Restart or reset/Restart or Reset/Guided Setup

Edit: Sorry - didn't see that it had been answered already (though my answer is different)!!


----------



## mobouser (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks, will wait a few more day to see if the guide gets updated on its own. Most of our channels are in 1 thru 103 which are now in HD. I deleted season pass stuff. So can live with it overall.


----------



## HowHH (Mar 8, 2009)

The tuning adaptor did the trick for me as far as getting the high def broadcasts. There were a couple of glitches. The TA was not activated at the TW end of things, even though the counter rep assured me it was all ready to go when I picked it up. A call to tech support got it activated. A reboot of the TA was necessary to get the HD to show up. 

The guide is also now updated, but I will have to redo the season passes manually. They did not switch over from the now defunct channels.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

HowHH said:


> The guide is also now updated, but I will have to redo the season passes manually. They did not switch over from the now defunct channels.


This is one reason why I prioritize my SPs by day rather than as a jumbled list.
If I had to redo them today, I could start with what I have listed under Wednesday and everything would be there and I wouldn't have to guess If I had found everything to redo so that I wouldn't miss recordings. I could do this over time rather than as a single time consuming event.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508820


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

skaggs said:


> The lineup change happened this morning.
> 
> The way I found out was when I tuned to channel 1810, which is normally the HD version of WTEN 10 (local ABC affiliate) and instead found the Playboy-on-demand channel.
> 
> My three TiVos have not downloaded the new channel lineup, which is wreaking havoc with my season passes.


when is the last connection to the Tivo server for new gata download? Cox my provider has been right with the mapping for lineup changes.


----------



## HowHH (Mar 8, 2009)

scandia101 said:


> This is one reason why I prioritize my SPs by day rather than as a jumbled list.
> If I had to redo them today, I could start with what I have listed under Wednesday and everything would be there and I wouldn't have to guess If I had found everything to redo so that I wouldn't miss recordings. I could do this over time rather than as a single time consuming event.
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508820


That's very cool. What is the procedure you use to create the daily separators?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

HowHH said:


> That's very cool. What is the procedure you use to create the daily separators?


You can create an auto record wishlist for a nonsense string of characters and then name the wishlist anything you want the separator to be. That's what I did. Another person in that thread bypassed the need to rename the ARWL by creating his wishlist searches for "Tuesday season passes" "Wednesday season passes" etc.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Of course, this would mean you'd have to constantly rearrange your SP by what day a show is on.

This would also mean you would have to actually *know* what day a program is on, which defeats part of the point of the TiVo software (that you can set a season pass then pretty much forget about it). Many TiVo users don't even know what *channel* a program is on, let alone what day it is on.

And also now with the Roamio Plus and Pro having 6 tuners, it becomes less and less important to prioritize season passes.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> Of course, this would mean you'd have to constantly rearrange your SP by what day a show is on.
> 
> This would also mean you would have to actually *know* what day a program is on, which defeats part of the point of the TiVo software (that you can set a season pass then pretty much forget about it). Many TiVo users don't even know what *channel* a program is on, let alone what day it is on.
> 
> And also now with the Roamio Plus and Pro having 6 tuners, it becomes less and less important to prioritize season passes.


Yep, just like everything else about how a person chooses to use their Tivo, it has its pros and cons. Ever delete a recording? you defeated the purpose of the Tivo software.
Everything you need to know about a program is right there on the screen at the time you set up the SP. I assume that when you say "constantly rearrange" you mean that once in a while you may have to manage your season passes. They gave us the Season Pass Manager for that very purpose. If you want to set and forget, that's your choice, others manage their SP list with very little time or effort involved. And like I said in my first post here, doing this would make having to recreate all of your SPs (should it ever be necessary) a less daunting task because it could more easily be done a few at a time.


----------



## ejsteelerfan (Jun 1, 2009)

Similar problem to HowHH since the channel switchover by Time Warner: no HD. However, since I only have "Basic Cable" I've never needed the Tuning Adapter, just a cablecard. I'm starting to think my only option is to get a TA, since everyone at TW seems baffled by my problem. Anyone else running into this?


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

ejsteelerfan said:


> Similar problem to HowHH since the channel switchover by Time Warner: no HD. However, since I only have "Basic Cable" I've never needed the Tuning Adapter, just a cablecard. I'm starting to think my only option is to get a TA, since everyone at TW seems baffled by my problem. Anyone else running into this?


No, my old XL4 gets the HD locals just fine with just an un-paired cablecard.


----------



## pmalve (Jul 13, 2012)

Arcady said:


> Not always true. Some cable systems will remap to the HD version on a TiVo.
> 
> I think this is annoying, since some HD channels stretch/skew/mangle SD content on the HD version of the channel, and I want to watch the un-mangled version on the SD channel.


what cable systems do this?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I'm in Buffalo, NY and my TiVo on TWC does work with the HD-remapping.

If I try to view an SD version of a local network affiliate, I can't. I automatically get the HD version. So I get the HD version on 2 numbers... ie: 2 and 702.

We're set to get the new lineup in a few weeks.


----------



## ejsteelerfan (Jun 1, 2009)

ejsteelerfan said:


> Similar problem to HowHH since the channel switchover by Time Warner: no HD. However, since I only have "Basic Cable" I've never needed the Tuning Adapter, just a cablecard. I'm starting to think my only option is to get a TA, since everyone at TW seems baffled by my problem. Anyone else running into this?


Update: Apparently Time Warner did something good overnight Sunday, because all is well. I have HD on the "low" channels (6,8,10, etc.) and the 1200 series equivalents. Just in time for "Agents of SHIELD".


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

We got the new channel numbers on October 22. It took me a couple of hours to get back to where I was. Did the Guided Setup to get the new channel lineup, and then had to redo the Season Passes since they were still in terms of the old channel number and had to be reentered one by one.


----------



## kmilledge (Apr 5, 2008)

So we just went through the major TWC lineup change in Columbia, SC. I had to rerun guided setup and manually recreate my season passes, which was all loads of fun (sarcasm). At first, I appeared to be getting all of the channels in HD, but now a week later, I'm only getting SD. Is this potentially a tuning adapter issue, or is there something else that I'm missing? Thanks


----------



## jetland (Mar 18, 2009)

@kmilledge Had the same TW surprise line-up change. Had to go through the same process. Now that my season passes are 90% back to normal, I wondered about the HD/SD. TW claims that they have enabled an Auto HD:



> Auto HD is a new feature that lets you find high definition (HD) programming more simply and easily. When Auto HD is turned on, the HD version of a show will automatically be displayed on the corresponding standard definition (SD) channel.
> 
> For example, if you change the channel to CNN in standard definition and have Auto HD turned on, CNN will automatically be displayed in HD. Youll know youre watching the channel in high definition because of an HD icon that appears on your screen in the channel banner.


I now record my SPass programs on the lower channels (2, 4, 6, etc) and they come out HD. I don't know how reliable this is for all channels but so far so good. TW still has specific HD channels on 1200 (ABC), 1203 (NBC), etc, but you shouldn't have to use those. No visible difference between the higher and lower channel options. I'm also using a tuning adapter. Hope that helps.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I presume that means they simply changed the channel mapping.


----------



## cpstew (Feb 28, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> FWIW, I believe the season passes *will* catch up after a redo of GS - but it takes a while (frankly, I'd give it up to 48 hours after redoing GS before deeming it a failure).


Has anyone found that the SP's will update to the new channel a few days after redoing guided setup?

I got the new channels yesterday, did guided setup earlier today, and the SP's are still on the old channels. Wondering if I should just start deleting / recreating them on the new channels or if I should give it a few days.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

cpstew said:


> Has anyone found that the SP's will update to the new channel a few days after redoing guided setup?
> 
> I got the new channels yesterday, did guided setup earlier today, and the SP's are still on the old channels. Wondering if I should just start deleting / recreating them on the new channels or if I should give it a few days.


I think I misspoke in the statement you quoted above. Technically, I was correct -but not in this instance. If they just shuffle the channel lineup and you do a new Guided Setup, then yeah, the season passes should update themselves.

However, in this case, not only did they shuffle the channel lineup, the actual callsigns changed (they dropped the "HD" indicators), and I don't think the season passes will be able to update themselves.

If you had any season passes for the non-HD channels, then those almost certainly should update themselves. Season passes for the HD channels, though, will probably need to be corrected manually.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

LoadStar said:


> I think I misspoke in the statement you quoted above. Technically, I was correct -but not in this instance. If they just shuffle the channel lineup and you do a new Guided Setup, then yeah, the season passes should update themselves.
> 
> However, in this case, not only did they shuffle the channel lineup, the actual callsigns changed (they dropped the "HD" indicators), and I don't think the season passes will be able to update themselves.
> 
> If you had any season passes for the non-HD channels, then those almost certainly should update themselves. Season passes for the HD channels, though, will probably need to be corrected manually.


This was my experience.

Every HD SP had to be redone manually because the HD was dropped from the call sign.


----------

